# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard Dé : Elky, Joker français

## Honoré de Backstab

Bertrand 'Elky' Grospellier s'est fait connaître pour avoir assumé des cheveux longs orange fluo, mais aussi pour avoir fait croire à des milliers d'adolescents en mal de d'orientation que jouer aux jeux vidéo pouvait être un vrai métier. Lassé de Starcraft, il s'est mis il y a quelques années au poker, laissant désormais à ces écervelés l'espoir que n'importe qui peut gagner des millions en jouant aux cartes.
 Joueur en ligne dans un premier temps, il s'est vite fait remarquer et sponsoriser par PokerStars. Après un parcours relativement énigmatique faisant état d'un génie du jeu ou d'un millionnaire perdant des fortunes, selon la rumeur en vogue, il a mis un peu de coté le virtuel pour caresser le tapis vert et les jetons de céramique.
 Ouvrant le bal avec une seconde place à l'European Poker Tour de Copenhague au début 2007, il est passé rapidement à la vitesse supérieure en tentant humblement d'obtenir la place de meilleur joueur mondial 2008 (classement établi par Cardplayer). Malheureusement, notre excentrique national (voir la photo) n'a  terminé « que » troisième. Bien évidemment, il ne pouvait se contenter d'une si piètre performance et vient ce week-end de remporter le titre de Joueur de l'Année 2009 du World Poker Tour.
 Avec son jeu très agressif et redouté, Elky porte haut les couleurs françaises dans le monde du poker international. Il ne faut pas l'imaginer en tête d'une nouvelle génération de grands joueurs, bien au contraire, il est un peu seul sur trône. Derrière lui, quelques uns tentent de suivre le rythme (David Benyamine ou Bruno Fitoussi), mais la France n'est pas une terre de poker, contrairement à l'Irlande ou aux pays scandinaves par exemple.
 Et pour cause, rappelons le, jouer au poker est interdit en France (avec de l'argent), que ce soit sur un ordinateur ou autour d'une table, chez vous ou chez la voisine. Suite aux pressions européennes, l'Etat doit rapidement changer la législation concernant le jeu en ligne.
 En effet, à partir du 1er Janvier 2010, nous pourrons utiliser nos vingt mégas de débit pour jouer au poker, sous certaines conditions. Et ces conditions laissent un peu perplexe. En effet, les sites détenant une licence française devront reverser 2% de chaque mise à l'état, une ponction de taille. De plus, le taux de retour au joueur sera limité autour de 80%. Ce qui signifie que seulement 80% de l'argent joué sera reversé, contre plus de 95% actuellement. Le résultat se veut simple : il sera parfaitement légal de jouer chez des opérateurs ayant une licence française, mais complètement idiot pour son porte-feuille.
 On devrait bientôt croiser Elky sur le Battle.net puisqu'il a annoncé qu'il reprendrait Starcraft avec la sortie du second opus, mais uniquement pour le plaisir.
Fiche Hendon Bertrand Grospellier


Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## PrinceGITS

Hooo, un petit nouveau...
Par contre, il y a un souci avec le tag de la news. Le "é" de dé ne passe pas.

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

C'est un gars à part ce Elky, réussir une carrière sur Starcraft, warcraft 3, et enchainer sur le poker.

J'ai raté mon orientation  :Emo: .

----------


## xheyther

Half se tripote au lieu de gérer l'unicode  ::(:  Ceci dit j'aime toujours autant voir des news aussi diverse sur cpc  :;):  keep the good job on !

----------


## ElGato

> C'est un gars à part ce Elky, réussir une carrière sur Starcraft, warcraft 3, et enchainer sur le poker.
> 
> J'ai raté mon orientation .


Moui, enfin s'il annonce reprendre Starcraft 2 "pour le plaisir" c'est peut-être que jouer à Starcraft 10h/jour contre des petits Coréens, c'était pas si marrant que ça.

----------


## hellsing

Ah ouai quand même  ::o: 
Il torche le ptit gars.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Et pour cause, rappelons le, jouer au poker est interdit en France (avec de l'argent), que ce soit sur un ordinateur ou autour d'une table, chez vous ou chez la voisine.


Surprenant ce que tu dis là, alors que le poker se pratique désormais dans tous les casinos de France et qu'il se pratique depuis 1995 à l' Aviation Club de France. De plus jouer de l'argent dans le cadre privé ne me semble pas poser de problème juridique d'aucune sorte. Alors c'est peut-être pas légal de jouer en ligne mais en vrai il n'y a aucun problème. De plus il n'y aura pas besoin d'attendre 2010 puisque la jurisprudence Partouche officie déjà et que tous les sites pourront s'en servir pour débouter les tentatives d'attaque de l'Etat.

Bref, bienvenue à toi Honoré, mais tu devrais bosser un peu plus tes sources.

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> Moui, enfin s'il annonce reprendre Starcraft 2 "pour le plaisir" c'est peut-être que jouer à Starcraft 10h/jour contre des petits Coréens, c'était pas si marrant que ça.


Ou qu'il sait que ses réflexes seront plus assez bon.

----------


## reveur81

> Surprenant ce que tu dis là, alors que le poker se pratique désormais dans tous les casinos de France et qu'il se pratique depuis 1995 à l' Aviation Club de France. De plus jouer de l'argent dans le cadre privé ne me semble pas poser de problème juridique d'aucune sorte. Alors c'est peut-être pas légal de jouer en ligne mais en vrai il n'y a aucun problème. De plus il n'y aura pas besoin d'attendre 2010 puisque la jurisprudence Partouche officie déjà et que tous les sites pourront s'en servir pour débouter les tentatives d'attaque de l'Etat.
> 
> Bref, bienvenue à toi Honoré, mais tu devrais bosser un peu plus tes sources.


Bien évidemment que c'est autorisé dans les cercles. Et dans les casinos, le holdem commence à peine autorisé. 

Chez soi, c'est un peu compliqué. Le public ne doit pas être admis. Ce qui signifie que vous pouvez jouer chez vous au poker, avec de l'argent, mais sans admettre le public. Le tribunal qui décide de vous poursuivre peut considérer qu'avoir admis votre voisine à la table est une ouverture au public, et donc vous condamner. 

Jouer au poker en ligne reste parfaitement interdit. L'état a demandé au parquet de modérer les poursuites contre les opérateurs jusque 2010.. ça ne concerne en rien les jouers et le jeu en ligne reste parfaitement interdit.

----------


## flochy

Pourquoi avoir mis Frite jouant au poker en photo ?

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> . Chez soi, c'est un peu compliqué. Le public ne doit pas être admis. Ce qui signifie que vous pouvez jouer chez vous au poker, avec de l'argent, mais sans admettre le public. Le tribunal qui décide de vous poursuivre peut considérer qu'avoir admis votre voisine à la table est une ouverture au public, et donc vous condamner.


Quand tu invite ta voisine chez toi, c'est le cadre privé. Pour que ça devienne du domaine public, il faut que tu aies pignon sur rue, que tu acceptes tous les chalands en leur annonçant qu'il y a un tournoi de poker à l'intérieur alors que tu n'as pas la licence, oui ça c'est illégal. Même si tu fais ça, ça me parait difficile pour la justice de prouver que tu organises un cercle de jeu illégal, tant que tu ne fais pas de pub, que tu n'as pas une enseigne et que tu ne loue pas une salle pour ça, en tout cas un lieu qui n'est pas ton habitation. En dehors de ça le poker avec de l'argent est permis dans le cadre privé.



> Bien évidemment que c'est autorisé dans les cercles. Et dans les casinos, le holdem commence à peine autorisé


Bah, Honoré n'en semble pas si sûr puisque sa phrase était : "jouer au poker est interdit en France (avec de l'argent), que ce soit sur un ordinateur ou autour d'une table, chez vous ou chez la voisine." Donc voilà je me suis permis de rappeler ce truisme : le poker se joue dans tous les casinos.




> L'état a demandé au parquet de modérer les poursuites contre les opérateurs jusque 2010.. ça ne concerne en rien les jouers et le jeu en ligne reste parfaitement interdit.


Bah non, c'est pas du tout l'Etat qui modère les poursuites, mais c'est surtout la justice qui déboute l'Etat : http://www.legalis.net/breves-articl...d_article=2586

----------


## moot

Ah tiens, pareil que Tillerman (warcraft 3)

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Plus généralement, les jeux d'argent sont interdits hors du contrôle de l'état (Française des Jeux et casinos).
Et ils sont tolérés dans le cercle privé.

Pour les jeux en ligne, c'est interdit (hors Française des jeux toujours, pour le moment en tout cas),
mais totalement incontrôlable.

----------


## v1nce

Ça me fait mal au cœur de lire que David Benyamine "tente" de suivre le rythme mais bon je suppose que le rédacteur connait pas grand chose au sujet.

----------


## reveur81

Benyamine a de très bons résultats, avec un bel été 2008 (wsop et wpt). Reste qu'il est nettement moins connu qu'Elky sur la scène internationale (live) et qu'il est en retrait niveau résultat, malgré une carrière démarrée plus précocement. C'est cependant un joueur très talentueux et agréable à suivre.

----------


## Sleeper_fr

Benyamine est surtout un joueur de Cash game qui fréquente les plus grosses tables sur le net et en live. Il a moins de résultats en tournois mais il joue à des limites bien plus élevées que Elky en CG. (les plus grosses de la planète en fait ^^)

----------


## reveur81

J'avoue que je m'intéresse beaucoup plus aux tournois qu'aux cash. Mais Benyamine ne s'était pas fait dépouiller dernièrement sur Full Tilt en cash ?

----------


## Sleeper_fr

Depuis qu'il a changé de pseudo il a apparemment perdu quelques millions ^^. Mais depuis deux trois semaines il est de retour sur les plus grosses tables, donc j'en déduis qu'il a réussi à trouver "un peu" d'argent pour financer ses parties de taré...

----------


## Muetdhivers

"Ça me fait mal au cœur de lire que David Benyamine "tente" de suivre le rythme mais bon je suppose que le rédacteur connait pas grand chose au sujet."
faut pas faire des news sur un sujet qu'on ne maitrise pas avec la même assurance que quand on parle de JV ^^
+1 V1nce.
pour les anciens joueurs "pro" de JV ou autre qui sont passé pro au poker, y'en a un tripoté. entres les joueurs de stacraft (elky, tillerman, entre autres) et joueurs de magic (manuB  ) sa fait pas mal.

On peut joueur au poker en france a nouveau (on a eu un probleme ya 1.5/2 ans avec l'interdiction du WPT paris a l'ACF, mais c'est fini, reste le jeu en ligne qui pose des problème juridique... (et pas qu'en France)

Pour les joueurs français, il y a toute une jeune génération de joueur français qui enchaine les résultats internationaux, plus des plus anciens qui continue de bien joué, on a pas autant de joueur de qualité que les pays nordique, mais on est loin d'être aussi mauvais que la news le laisse entendre. =)))

Il manque a Elky un bracelet WSOP et il manque a Benyamine un titre EPT..mais bon Benyamine ce déplace peu pour joueur les tournois en Europe donc ça va être difficile. Elky au contraire joue beaucoup de tournoi.. (benyamine est le premiers francais a remporter un titre de champion du monde depuis .... Bruel... hum.)
++

----------


## nhulk

Benyamine est un des meilleurs joueurs de cash game de la planète, il perd beaucoup, mais il gagne aussi beaucoup.
Quand il s'assoie à une table, la mise mini est de $10 000.

Jouer au poker en ligne est parfaitement légal en France, mais une entreprise française ne peut proposer de jouer de l'argent à des joueurs français.

Le seul problème qui se pose pour les joueurs en ligne français (qui gagnent) c'est d'échapper à l'impot, car si les gains son réguliers, cela peut être considéré comme un revenu, et donc sous le coup de l'impôt du même nom.

Enfin, pour revenir à Elky, il est effectivement "joueur de l'année" sur tous les tournois du WPT, en fait, c'est lui qui remporté le plus de dollars cette saison.

----------


## Sylvestre

> Jouer au poker en ligne est parfaitement légal en France, mais une entreprise française ne peut proposer de jouer de l'argent à des joueurs français.
> 
> Le seul problème qui se pose pour les joueurs en ligne français (qui gagnent) c'est d'échapper à l'impot, car si les gains son réguliers, cela peut être considéré comme un revenu, et donc sous le coup de l'impôt du même nom.


Le jeu en ligne est totalement illégal. les sites qui le proposent sont basés dans des pays à la réglementation plus douce que le notre au sujet des jeux d'argent. En France le jeu est, jusqu'en 2010, un monopole d'Etat par le biais de la française des jeux et du PMU. Tout autre opérateur privé est strictement interdit, à moins qu'il ne possède, comme les casinos et cercles de jeu une licence et soit soumis à un très strict contrôle de la part des autorités. Par contre, au sujet du jeu en ligne, les joueurs ne sont pas inquiétés, seuls les opérateurs illégaux peuvent l'être. Mais comme ils sont pour la plupart basés à Malte...

Pour les impôts c'est plus compliqué. Le poker est considéré comme un jeu de hasard, et les gains aux jeux de hasard ne sont pas imposables en France. Par contre le poker comme le pratiquent les gros joueurs français est interdit en France... Ce qui devient problématique, et les oblige à aller pour la plupart à Londres. Ca devrait être clarifié en 2010

----------


## nhulk

Cite moi une affaire de joueur français poursuivi pour avoir joué de l'argent sur internet.

Bon courage pour tes recherches, la législation existe mais n'est pas appliquée car un bon avocat prouverait que le monopole étatique sur les jeux n'est pas conforme au droit européen.
Le droit européen prévalant sur le notre, c'est donc légal. CQFD.

----------


## Sk-flown

Je vais me faire des amis chez les blaireaux, mais le Poker c'est un peu le niveau zéro de la stratégie et d'ailleurs c'est bien pour ça que ça plaît a un maximum de monde.

----------


## nhulk

C'est sur qu'un gros bourrin/nerd/nolife de joueur de quake ou de starcraft qui écrivent leurs pseudos en alternant les minuscules et les majuscules, c'est bien mieux...
A mon avis, soit :
T'as jamais joué au poker,
T'as perdu et comme tous les loosers de base tu mets ça sur le compte du jeu,
Tu es jaloux de mecs qui vivent (bien) en jouant aux cartes.

Je penche pour les 2 derniers : gros looser jaloux, et, au vu de ta signature, puceau.

----------


## Sk-flown

> C'est sur qu'un gros bourrin/nerd/nolife de joueur de quake ou de starcraft qui écrivent leurs pseudos en alternant les minuscules et les majuscules, c'est bien mieux...
> A mon avis, soit :
> T'as jamais joué au poker,
> T'as perdu et comme tous les loosers de base tu mets ça sur le compte du jeu,
> Tu es jaloux de mecs qui vivent (bien) en jouant aux cartes.
> 
> Je penche pour les 2 derniers : gros looser jaloux, et, au vu de ta signature, puceau.


La caricature du mec type qui a internet depuis pas longtemps et qui avec 3mots, un pseudo et une image pense savoir ce qu'il y a derrière.

 :^_^: 

Bravo Paco Rabanne.

----------


## nhulk

Donc, t'as perdu beaucoup au poker, ou tu t'es arrêté très vite, comprenant que ton plafond de compétences était dépassé une fois les règles connues ? Juste pour info.

----------


## zabuza

> C'est sur qu'un gros bourrin/nerd/nolife de joueur de quake ou de starcraft qui écrivent leurs pseudos en alternant les minuscules et les majuscules, c'est bien mieux...
> A mon avis, soit :
> T'as jamais joué au poker,
> T'as perdu et comme tous les loosers de base tu mets ça sur le compte du jeu,
> Tu es jaloux de mecs qui vivent (bien) en jouant aux cartes.
> 
> Je penche pour les 2 derniers : gros looser jaloux, et, au vu de ta signature, puceau.


En 6 messages ça laisse un potentiel conséquent, faut avouer.


Pour en revenir au poker "entre amis", il n'y a pas que ça si je ne me trompe pas.
Les sites de paris en ligne sont tout autant illégaux ( enfin on se comprend ), la réglementation est tellement précise et sévère sur les loteries & co..

----------


## Sk-flown

J'ai jamais mis d'argent dans ce jeu parce que je sais que c'est juste grâce a ça qu'il en devient intéressant, mais je le redis le poker c'est vraiment light comme système de jeu, un novice peu gagner a tout moment et c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que c'est populaire.

Évidemment avec le temps et l'apprentissage les probabilités ce réduisent mais vu que le hasard entre jeu ça sera jamais du 100% et c'est ça qui me dérange.

Mais je trouve ça très convivial quand on est assis autour de la table, au lieu de faire du monopoly on fait du poker, ça fait plus bad boy.

 :Cigare:

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> J'ai jamais mis d'argent dans ce jeu parce que je sais que c'est juste grâce a ça qu'il en devient intéressant, mais je le redis le poker c'est vraiment light comme système de jeu, un novice peu gagner a tout moment et c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que c'est populaire.


Oui, c'est un peu l'argent qui fait l'intérêt du jeu.
Mais, soit on aime jouer de l'argent, soit on aime pas. :captainobvious:
J'ai un ami intégriste PC et radin qui déteste jouer de l'argent et n'a jamais acheté de sa vie
  ne serait-ce qu'un ticket de grattage. C'est une question de nature.

Après, oui le système de jeu est un peu light (mais joue plus sur un ressenti aussi, en live en tout cas),
et oui encore, un novice peut gagner.
C'est justement ce qui fait la "beauté" de ce jeu, cette part de hasard qui provoque des hauts et des bas.
Des espèces de sensations fortes bidonnées, un peu comme quand tu gagnes ou tu perds à un jeu vidéo...

----------


## nhulk

zabuza, je suis d'accord avec toi, je vais pas me faire que des potes sur ce forum en prenant à partie les habitués.

Mais, quand on attaque les autres gratuitement et lourdement, faut s'attendre à ce que le boomerang revienne.

Je ne voulais pas non plus pourrir ce topic (si c'est pas déjà fait...), j'ai réagi vivement, trop surement, comme tu l'as subtilement relevé.

Le dernier post de Flown est beaucoup plus constructif et explicite, merci à lui. Et mes excuses aux membres qui ont pu être gênés par ma prose.

----------


## Sk-flown

> zabuza, je suis d'accord avec toi, je vais pas me faire que des potes sur ce forum en prenant à partie *les habitués*.


J'adore "les habitués", ça fait très bar du coin.

"Et Roger fait pas ta pute avec les habitués et ressert nous la même chose que d'habitude."

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Attention !
On commence "habitués", et après on touche une console "pour voir".

----------


## Seboss

Je joue à pas mal de différents types de jeux de société ou cartes plus ou moins abstraits mais je n'ai jamais vraiment pratiqué le poker, Hold'Em ou autre.
M'enfin ce que j'en sais, c'est que c'est un peu toujours les même qui gagnent.
Donc à moins d'être très superstitieux ou de penser que 0.01% des joueurs de poker sont dotés d'un cerveau, l'affirmation "le poker c'est que de la chatte et c'est au niveau zéro de la stratégie" me paraît tout de même être une bonne ânerie.

----------


## Jolaventur

En tout cas il a bien fait de changer de nom 

Elky c'est quand même plus porteur socialement que Bertrand Grospellier.

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> Elky... Starcraft -> Poker ... ahahah
> J'arrive pas m'arrêter de rigoler... aurais-je trop abusé de bonne chose...



Je peux le dire que sur warcraft, mais énormément de pro-gamer partent sur le poker notamment en France, après est ce que ça marche pour eux j'en sais strictement rien.

---------- Post added at 10h44 ---------- Previous post was at 10h42 ----------




> C'est sur qu'un gros bourrin/nerd/nolife de joueur de quake ou de starcraft qui écrivent leurs pseudos en alternant les minuscules et les majuscules, c'est bien mieux...
> A mon avis, soit :
> T'as jamais joué au poker,
> T'as perdu et comme tous les loosers de base tu mets ça sur le compte du jeu,
> Tu es jaloux de mecs qui vivent (bien) en jouant aux cartes.
> 
> Je penche pour les 2 derniers : gros looser jaloux, et, au vu de ta signature, puceau.



Boris-fr c'est toi ?  :Emo:

----------


## Arcadia94

Je suis désolé Messieurs, mais Honoré a bel et bien raison. J'ai lu un article dans le magasine leader en France du mois dernier (Poker VIP) qui faisait le point sur ce que la loi autorise ou non. Il en ressort qu'une partie privée (j'entends par la chez vous avec des potes, qu'il y ai du public ou non) est interdite par la loi A PARTIR du moment ou de l'argent est en jeu (et ce, quelque soit le montant).
En effet, il ressorte un article de loi expliquant que pour le moment, la loi n'autorise les mises d'argent dans les jeux de hasards (dont le poker fait parti) QUE et UNIQUEMENt que dans les casinos et/ou les cercles (ACF, Gaillon, Wagram etc...)
Par conséquent, que tu soit chez toi entre potes, la loi s'en cogne tant que tu mise de l'oseille c'est interdit.
Maintenant ils expliquent que c'est bien entendu toléré dans une certaine mesure (si tu joue des parties a 2 euros en étant 5 a table, tu n'interesse pas spécialement la justice, maintenant si tu fais des parties à 1000 euros toutes les semaines et que tu te fait balancer ca c'est autre chose).
D'ailleurs, il y a eu une histoire avec Antony Lellouche (joueur pro du tema WINAMAX) qui s'est fait mettre en garde a vue le 10 février pour avoir joué de l'argent dans un cercle de jeu parisien non-autorisé par la justice.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Je suis désolé Messieurs, mais Honoré a bel et bien raison. J'ai lu un article dans le magasine leader en France du mois dernier (Poker VIP) qui faisait le point sur ce que la loi autorise ou non. Il en ressort qu'une partie privée (j'entends par la chez vous avec des potes, qu'il y ai du public ou non) est interdite par la loi A PARTIR du moment ou de l'argent est en jeu (et ce, quelque soit le montant).
> En effet, il ressorte un article de loi expliquant que pour le moment, la loi n'autorise les mises d'argent dans les jeux de hasards (dont le poker fait parti) QUE et UNIQUEMENt que dans les casinos et/ou les cercles (ACF, Gaillon, Wagram etc...)
> Par conséquent, que tu soit chez toi entre potes, la loi s'en cogne tant que tu mise de l'oseille c'est interdit.
> Maintenant ils expliquent que c'est bien entendu toléré dans une certaine mesure (si tu joue des parties a 2 euros en étant 5 a table, tu n'interesse pas spécialement la justice, maintenant si tu fais des parties à 1000 euros toutes les semaines et que tu te fait balancer ca c'est autre chose).
> D'ailleurs, il y a eu une histoire avec Antony Lellouche (joueur pro du tema WINAMAX) qui s'est fait mettre en garde a vue le 10 février pour avoir joué de l'argent dans un cercle de jeu parisien non-autorisé par la justice.


Sources ???

Ca me parait hautement improbable. Sinon il y aurait aussi une loi qui t'empêche de jeter ton argent par les fenêtres ( hormis le trouble à l'ordre publique que cela peut constituer si tu habites au dessus du périph'. ) Donc non, dans le cadre privé, c'est tout à fait inattaquable. Si tous les participants sont majeurs et consentants ( je parle d'une partie de poker, pas d'une partie fine, même si ça aussi c'est permis ) Alors ton coco louche là qui se fait embarquer parce qu'il jouait dans un cercle non-autorisé, OK, on l'a déjà dit. Mais chez toi avec tes potes tu peux faire un all-in du montant de ton livret A, personne ne pourra t'en empêcher.

Je vais chercher GMB, parce que ça m'énerve cette histoire.

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est sur qu'un gros bourrin/nerd/nolife de joueur de quake ou de starcraft qui écrivent leurs pseudos en alternant les minuscules et les majuscules, c'est bien mieux...
> A mon avis, soit :
> T'as jamais joué au poker,
> T'as perdu et comme tous les loosers de base tu mets ça sur le compte du jeu,
> Tu es jaloux de mecs qui vivent (bien) en jouant aux cartes.
> 
> Je penche pour les 2 derniers : gros looser jaloux, et, au vu de ta signature, puceau.


Ce post transpire l'intelligence, la finesse d'esprit et l'absence de préjugés sociaux.

----------


## Muetdhivers

> Sources ???
>  ton coco louche là qui se fait embarquer parce qu'il jouait dans un cercle non-autorisé, OK, on l'a déjà dit. Mais chez toi avec tes potes tu peux faire un all-in du montant de ton livret A, personne ne pourra t'en empêcher.
> 
> Je vais chercher GMB, parce que ça m'énerve cette histoire.


source : blog de la team winamax par exemple.

cercle non autorisé = un particulier qui héberge une partie avec de l'argent. (en l'occurence beaucoup d'argent.)

Que ce soit le poker, le backgammon ou autres, ce sont des jeux qui nécessite une part de compétence mais aussi une part de chance et de psychologie, c'est justement ce qui en fait l'intérêt. 

On ne peut les réduire uniquement a la chance. 

Elky -> starcraft -> poker.   Sa fait rigoler jusqu'a ce qu'on regarde le total de ces gains en tournoi les deux dernieres années. sans compter les contrat de sponsoring.  (plusieurs millions de dollars)
Quand tu a arreter tes études avant le bac, que tu est partie en corée devenir joueur pro de JV contre l'avis de tes parents, que la bas tu es devenue une star (oui, Elky est toujours une star en corée) et qu'en revenant , joueur de poker, tu paye une maison cash a tes parents, c'est plutôt pas mal comme réussite.

++

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> cercle non autorisé = un particulier qui héberge une partie avec de l'argent. (en l'occurence beaucoup d'argent.)


NON, mille fois NON. Cercle non autorisé = Lieu public où se pratique le poker alors que le propriétaire des lieux n'a pas la licence qui l'autorise à proposer des jeux de hasard. Rien à voir avec le cadre privé.

Echange de mp avec GMB :




> Bonjour GMB.
> 
> Dans ce fil : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...29#post2057429
> 
> Il est question du caractère illégal du poker en france, je soutiens pour ma part que je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait empêcher des joueurs de se réunir pour jouer de l'argent dans le cadre privé. Mais on me soutient le contraire. Connaitrais-tu une loi qui en effet interdit les jeux d'argent dans le cadre privé ? Rien que de poser la question me fait franchement douter que cela puisse exister.





> Salut!
> 
> Voilà ce que je peux te dire:
> 
> La loi n° 83-628 du 12 juillet 1983 modifié le 5 mars 2007, interdit les jeux de hasard tout en y greffant la notion d’argent : « Le fait d'établir ou de tenir sur la voie publique et ses dépendances ainsi que dans les lieux publics ou ouverts au public et dans les dépendances, même privées, de ceux-ci tous jeux de hasard non autorisés par la loi dont l'enjeu est en argent est puni de six mois d'emprisonnement et de 7500 euros d'amende. »
> 
> Ce sont les jeux d'argent dans les dépendances privées des lieux publics qui sont prohibés.
> *
> Donc si tu joues au poker chez toi, avec des potes, même pour de l'argent, c'est, selon les termes de la loi, légal. Mais il ne faut surtout pas admettre le public et encore moins le solliciter (par flyer ou petites annonces par exemple).
> ...


J'en conclue donc que Arcadia94 et Muetdhivers sont des sénateurs.

----------


## Dorian

> Après, oui le système de jeu est un peu light (mais joue plus sur un ressenti aussi, en live en tout cas),
> et oui encore, un novice peut gagner.
> C'est justement ce qui fait la "beauté" de ce jeu, cette part de hasard qui provoque des hauts et des bas.


Mouais, comment expliquer la tonne de bouquins théoriques sur le sujet, la théorie du jeu qui se fondent sur les maths, et que certains joueurs gagnent leur vie avec sur internet (donc sans voir la tronche de l'adversaire) ?
Un novice peut "gagner" comme tu dis, mais une fois, peut être deux, mais l'objectif du poker en Cash Game étant de prendre les bonnes décisions, c'est à dire engager de l'argent tant que l'on est favori, et ce, même si elles amènent à un coup perdant. La chance ne se ressent que sur le court terme, or quand on parle de joueurs pro, ou même de joueur sérieux (qui comprennent ce qu'ils font) le court terme importe peu, tant que les décisions restent bonnes.
On touche ici à l'éternel problème de l'explication de ce jeu à des gens qui imagine que le poker c'est 80% de bluff, et un jeu reposant intégralement sur la chance.
Concernant la news c'est vrai que certains passages sont un peu légers niveau solidité de l'info...

----------


## nhulk

> cercle non autorisé = un particulier qui héberge une partie avec de l'argent. (en l'occurence beaucoup d'argent.)


La différence entre un cercle et un particulier, c'est que le cercle prend de l'argent sur chaque coup joué, un petit %age.
Un particulier qui accueille une partie chez lui ne peut en aucun cas être perçu comme un cercle non autorisé.

----------


## Arcadia94

> Sources ???
> 
> Ca me parait hautement improbable. Sinon il y aurait aussi une loi qui t'empêche de jeter ton argent par les fenêtres ( hormis le trouble à l'ordre publique que cela peut constituer si tu habites au dessus du périph'. ) Donc non, dans le cadre privé, c'est tout à fait inattaquable. Si tous les participants sont majeurs et consentants ( je parle d'une partie de poker, pas d'une partie fine, même si ça aussi c'est permis ) Alors ton coco louche là qui se fait embarquer parce qu'il jouait dans un cercle non-autorisé, OK, on l'a déjà dit. Mais chez toi avec tes potes tu peux faire un all-in du montant de ton livret A, personne ne pourra t'en empêcher.
> 
> Je vais chercher GMB, parce que ça m'énerve cette histoire.


Salut Ek-ZutWar, voici donc mes sources (attention, j'insiste pour dire que c'est ce que j'ai lu et non un excès de "je te déballe mon savoir" ^^) ATTENTION DE BIEN TOUT LIRE JUSQU'AU BOUT SVP  :;): 

 La loi du 12 juillet 1983 stipule en effet que les jeux de hasard dont l'enjeu est en argent et AVEC public ne sont pas autorisés. Cette loi vise donc les organisateurs participant à la tenue d'une maison de hasard, mais les joueurs qui y participeraient sont susceptibles d'encourir les memes peines en se rendant complice de l'infraction (Art 121-6 et 121-7 du code pénal).
Lors d'une partie de poker, l'infraction se trouve constituée, entre autres, par la reunion de 3 éléments : l'existence de jeu de hasard, la mise à disposition de ces jeux au public ainsi qu'un enjeu en argent. POURTANT la question fait débat chez les juristes. Pour certains, il est possible d'organiser des parties de poker privées en france, avec enjeux en argent, a condition que le public ne soit pas librement admis à y participer. MAIS ce n'est pas l'avis du sénateur Trucy, auteur de plusieurs rapports sur la question et pour qui "toute organisation de jeux de hasard étant par définition interdite en france, sauf dérogation officielle et ministérielle, il est illégal d'héberger dans un lieu public OU PRIVE un quelconque jeu d'argent". En revanche, jouer entre amis chez soit sans enjeux financiers est possible.

Source "Poker VIP" de Mars 2009

----------


## Sylvestre

> Cite moi une affaire de joueur français poursuivi pour avoir joué de l'argent sur internet.
> 
> Bon courage pour tes recherches, la législation existe mais n'est pas appliquée car un bon avocat prouverait que le monopole étatique sur les jeux n'est pas conforme au droit européen.
> Le droit européen prévalant sur le notre, c'est donc légal. CQFD.


Avant de sauter sur mon clavier, tu lis bien les mots de mon post. J'ai écrit que SEULS les opérateurs pourraient être inquiétés mais de toute façon ils ne sont pas basés en France.

Par contre je serais curieux de connaitre EXACTEMENT les articles de loi dont tu parles.

Le droit Européen ne prévaut pas en France, c'est pour cela que l'on doit faire voter des lois à l'Assemblée pour se mettre en conformité avec le droit Européen.

BAC -12 en droit non?

----------


## nhulk

> Le droit Européen ne prévaut pas en France, c'est pour cela que l'on doit faire voter des lois à l'Assemblée pour se mettre en conformité avec le droit Européen.
> 
> BAC -12 en droit non?



Bizarre ta phrase.

Le droit européen prévaut sur le droit français, il nous oblige même quelques fois à modifier notre constitution. Pour avoir fait un peu de droit contitutionnel, je suis sur de ce que j'affirme.

Par ailleurs, toute la beauté du droit réside dans le fait que des lois peuvent exister mais ne sont pas suivies et appliquées à la lettre, pour différentes raisons (pas de décret d'application, loi en tombée en désuétude, jurisprudence, pas de sanction définie entre autres).

Un exemple marrant, il subsiste une loi de 1880 et des patates qui interdit aux femmes de porter des pantalons !
Heureusement pour elles, elle est tombée en désuétude, les flics auraient du boulot.

----------


## Sylvestre

Chaque Etat est souverain. On ne condamne pas en France des personnes en appliquant des lois Européennes. Par contre si on fait partie de l'Europe on se doit, au titre des divers traités signés au fil des ans par les Etats membres, harmoniser sa législation sur certains points précis. Si l'Etat ne se conforme pas à la Loi Européenne, tout ce qu'il risque c'est de payer une amende. Pour exemple ça fait 30 ans que la France paye des millions d'amende tous les ans parce qu'elle ne respecte pas les normes Européennes de qualité de l'eau. Les porcheries Bretonnes sont plus importantes que la Loi Européenne.

Pour en revenir au jeu, et vu que tu affirmes avoir fait du droit, je te conseille de réviser tes classiques. En France le jeu d'argent ORGANISE et PUBLIC (avec prélèvement ou non), en dehors des cercles et casinos contrôlés par l'Etat est interdit, point barre. Alors bien sûr si tu fais une partie à 10€ chez toi toutes les semaines et que tu viennes chercher des joueurs sur les forums de canard PC, on viendra pas te faire chier, mais c'est quand même interdit.

D'ailleurs, ceux qui veulent me prouver que le poker (pas seulement le hod'em, y'a d'autres variantes) est un pur jeu de hasard, je les invite avec grand plaisir, et les pizzas c'est pour moi, ça me fait plaisir  ::):

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Salut Ek-ZutWar, voici donc mes sources (attention, j'insiste pour dire que c'est ce que j'ai lu et non un excès de "je te déballe mon savoir" ^^) ATTENTION DE BIEN TOUT LIRE JUSQU'AU BOUT SVP 
> 
>  La loi du 12 juillet 1983 stipule en effet que les jeux de hasard dont l'enjeu est en argent et AVEC public ne sont pas autorisés. Cette loi vise donc les organisateurs participant à la tenue d'une maison de hasard, mais les joueurs qui y participeraient sont susceptibles d'encourir les memes peines en se rendant complice de l'infraction (Art 121-6 et 121-7 du code pénal).
> Lors d'une partie de poker, l'infraction se trouve constituée, entre autres, par la reunion de 3 éléments : l'existence de jeu de hasard, la mise à disposition de ces jeux au public ainsi qu'un enjeu en argent. POURTANT la question fait débat chez les juristes. Pour certains, il est possible d'organiser des parties de poker privées en france, avec enjeux en argent, a condition que le public ne soit pas librement admis à y participer. MAIS ce n'est pas l'avis du sénateur Trucy, auteur de plusieurs rapports sur la question et pour qui "toute organisation de jeux de hasard étant par définition interdite en france, sauf dérogation officielle et ministérielle, il est illégal d'héberger dans un lieu public OU PRIVE un quelconque jeu d'argent". En revanche, jouer entre amis chez soit sans enjeux financiers est possible.
> 
> Source "Poker VIP" de Mars 2009


Donc ok, pour le sénateur Trucy c'est illégal, et pour les 5 999 999 999 d' humains qui restent c'est légal. C'est tout ce que je voulais savoir.

----------


## nhulk

Bon, Sylvestre, si tu peux pas comprendre la différence entre une loi et son application, je suis désolé pour toi, j'arrête là, moi.

Bye, surtout évolue pas, ça pourrait te faire mal.

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> J'ai un ami intégriste PC et *radin* qui *déteste jouer de l'argent* et *n'a jamais acheté de sa vie ne serait-ce qu'un ticket de grattage*. C'est *une question de nature*.


D'où t'es mon ami toi?  ::blink::

----------


## Sylvestre

> Bon, Sylvestre, si tu peux pas comprendre la différence entre une loi et son application, je suis désolé pour toi, j'arrête là, moi.
> 
> Bye, surtout évolue pas, ça pourrait te faire mal.


Mouhahahahaha

Le boulot d'un juge c'est d'appliquer la loi, point barre (bis). Il peut toutefois, par son interprétation, nuancer sa portée dans son jugement, ça s'appelle la jurisprudence. Un juge qui n'applique pas la loi, connait pas.

Maintenant ce serait bien que tu apprennes à lire les posts et a intégrer ce que son auteur exprime.

Et de plus quand on donne un avis (bien légitime!), on évite (acte 1) d'insulter ses contradicteurs comme tu l'as fait vers la fin de la première page de ce thread et (acte 2) de t'envelloper dans ta dignité bafouée en quittant la conversation.

Donner des arguments pour étayer son point de vue, c'est mieux. Regarde je te montre :

Je vais faire simple, tout d'abord les faits :

-Le jeu d'argent en dehors du contrôle de l'Etat est interdit.
-On ne poursuit pas en France les joueurs qui jouent en ligne ou dans le cercle familial pour quelques Euros.

Tu déduis du 2e fait que jouer en ligne ou dans le cercle familial est autorisé.

Ben non, c'est toujours interdit.

C'est juste que 
1) une autorité judiciaire ne va pas se faire chier à dépenser des milliers d'euros (oui, une procédure ça coûte un bras) pour tonton Roger qui aime jouer au hold'em avec son beauf et ses potes pour 20€ tous les samedi soir, et que 
2)dans le cas d'une maison de jeu illégale, seul le propriétaire est inquiété, pas les joueurs. En cas de descente, les fonds sont toutefois confisqués, c'est ce qui est arrivé à Lellouche (bon en plus un mauvais perdant avait porté plainte contre lui pour collusion, les flics voulaient faire d'une pierre deux coups, c'est bon pour les stats). Problème, pour le jeu en ligne les sites en question sont basés dans des pays pas très regardants sur ce genre de choses, ni très coopératifs.

Corrolaire de la situation ci-dessus : Ca l'emmerde un peu l'Etat de voir des sites de paris sportifs ou des casinos en ligne basés a Malte lui piquer le pognon de sa FDJ bien aimée (parce que les jeux d'argent, c'est maaaaal, sauf quand c'est l'Etat qui empoche sa dime sur les jeux a gratter destinés aux Smicards). Alors l'Etat il légifère là-dessus, bien poussé par l'Europe il est vrai. Et en 2010, il y aura des sites en ligne qui bénéficieront d'une licence de l'Etat, avec des conditions scandaleuses pour les joueurs comme indiqué dans la news, donc on continuera à jouer sur PS, qui ne prendra bien sur pas de licence en France...

----------


## reveur81

Ca me rappelle une anecdote quand j'habitais Lyon. Je fréquentais le club de Lyon, qui organise plusieurs fois dans l'année un grand tournoi ouvert, gratuit à tous. Ils travaillent étroitement avec les RG pour éviter tout problème. Un tournoi s'organise un dimanche, tout se passe super bien, les RG sont bien présents et il devait bien y avoir une centaine de joueurs. 

Et bien les RG ont signifié au club qu'ils fermaient les yeux, mais qu'ils auraient pu tout faire annuler et poursuivre l'association parce qu'il y avait des mineurs dans la salle (qui ne jouaient pas mais accompagnaient leurs parents).

Edit : ça n'apportera rien au débat, que de toute façon est stérile. M'enfin Sylvestre est dans le juste.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Maintenant ce serait bien que tu apprennes à lire les posts et a intégrer ce que son auteur exprime.
> 
> 
> -Le jeu d'argent en dehors du contrôle de l'Etat est interdit.
> -On ne poursuit pas en France les joueurs qui jouent en ligne ou dans le cercle familial pour quelques Euros.
> 
> Tu déduis du 2e fait que jouer en ligne ou dans le cercle familial est autorisé.
> 
> Ben non, c'est toujours interdit.
> ...


Non mais c'est pas vrai  ::O:  ! En plus tu fais tout un foin sur : "ce serait bien que tu apprennes à lire les posts et a intégrer ce que son auteur exprime." ::O: 

LE POKER DANS LE CADRE PRIVE EST LEGAL FFS §§§ 

Ca fait quinze posts que je m'évertue à le dire, bourdayl !!!

Ca parle de droit de haut niveau européen tout ça et c'est pas capable de lire un texte basique :





> La loi n° 83-628 du 12 juillet 1983 modifié le 5 mars 2007, interdit les jeux de hasard tout en y greffant la notion d’argent : « Le fait d'établir ou de tenir sur la voie publique et ses dépendances ainsi que dans les lieux publics ou ouverts au public et dans les dépendances, même privées, de ceux-ci tous jeux de hasard non autorisés par la loi dont l'enjeu est en argent est puni de six mois d'emprisonnement et de 7500 euros d'amende. »


Ca y est t'as nettoyé tes crottes de n'oeil et t'as compris ou faut que je te réexplique comme si t'avais trois ans ?

----------


## Zilief

> Je vais me faire des amis chez les blaireaux, mais le Poker c'est un peu le niveau zéro de la stratégie et d'ailleurs c'est bien pour ça que ça plaît a un maximum de monde.


Ach ach ach ! Tu m'arraches les mots de la bouche hombre !
En terme de jeu, c'est clair que le poker, c'est le niveau zéro du néant... Et c'est pas les variantes à la mode à la texane qui relèvent le niveau. En fait, à part une saine (oui oui je suis sarcastique là) passion pour l'argent, je vois pas trop ce que ça peut éveiller chez un joueur.
Quant à ce qu'on nous annonce pour 2010, on peut y voir encore une fois une preuve des hautes valeurs morales qui sous-tendent les choix éclairés (par des lobbyistes) de nos sympathiques gouvernants. Bêêêêê... ::|:

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

En fait, je crains de comprendre à travers cette idée qu'il serait interdit de jouer de l'argent au poker chez soi avec ses amis, le flicage psychique que certains s'infligent au nom de je ne sais quelle prude naïveté qu'il leur ferait penser que l'argent est trop sacré pour être jouer ( oui mais alors des psyche qui daterait de l'antiquité quand même ) et que non ça fout le bordel de jouer de l'argent entre amis, on peut pas faire ça ! Le mythe souterrain aussi du cercle de poker privé de la mafia au fond du bar, qui joue l'argent encore frais du sang de leur victime. Et que non, poker + Whisky + argent égal décidément : meurtre. Ou hors-la-loi, vilain, pas beau, méchant et en plus cela ne rapporte rien à notre chère économie alors que c'est une transaction financière tout de même merde ( ça c'est les sénateurs libéraux de mes couilles ).

Vous pouvez faire un monopoly ou n'importe quel autre jeu d'ailleurs, avec des vrais billets si ça vous chante, et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que le monopoly n'est pas un jeu de hasard, il y a des dés.

Franchement, ça me fait flipper que les gens pensent comme ça.

----------


## Doc TB

Je suis Doc Teraboule et j'approuve ce message...

----------


## Lissyx

C'est faux, le monopoly n'est pas un jeu de hasard : je gagne toujours.

Maintenant, ça serait pas mal vu de voir à retenir votre verve quelques peu, les envolées lyriques ne seraient que vous apporter des problèmes.

----------


## Sylvestre

> Non mais c'est pas vrai 
> (post un brin sanguin en réponse à un post qui ne lui était même pas adressé)
> 
> Ca y est t'as nettoyé tes crottes de n'oeil et t'as compris ou faut que je te réexplique comme si t'avais trois ans ?
> (là c'est carrément insultant, et pas constructif pour deux sous, surtout que je suis plus vieux que toi)


Il y a une chose que je n'aime pas, ce sont les atrabilaires compulsifs qui se sentent obligés d'insulter les gens qui ne sont pas de leur avis par manque d'arguments. Phénomène d'autant plus marqué quand le dit atrabilaire est confortablement planqué derrière son clavier. A mon avis en face à face tu serais bien moins virulent (je te prends en Head's up quand tu veux, ça va te calmer  ::):  ).

brefle, et pour clore ce bien triste débat : http://www.clubpoker.net/poker/inter...eme-carte,32/1 (j'ai d'autres sources que GMB )

Il ressortirait que le caractère illégal d'un jeu d'argent réalisé dans le cadre privé soit celui de la publicité faite à la partie. Dans ce sens si je dis ici même : "tous chez moi le tant pour un chtit sng à 20€ la cave", ma partie est illégale. Donc si je tiens une partie régulière chez moi, à moins d'inviter exclusivement des potes (ce qui deviendrait vite chiant ) je vais vite voir rappliquer les RG, ce qui arrive, pas pour des parties à 20€ évidemment.

Brefle depuis le début on dit la même chose, on ne craint rien à jouer chez soi entre potes (je le fais régulièrement en plus). Je pointe juste depuis le début le raccourci qui consiste à dire en lisant en diagonale un texte de loi pointé par GMB - lequel précise bien qu'il doit se renseigner plus avant - "c'est bon les jeux privés sont légaux". C'est plus subtil que ça je pense, et le fait que des juristes et des élus se penchent sur la chose doit le montrer.

Tu n'aimes peut-être pas le sénateur Trucy, mais y a un problème, il fait partie du corps de l'Etat qui fait les lois. Donc s'il pense qu'au regard de la loi tous les jeux d'argents hors du cadre de l'Etat sont interdits, c'est qu'il y a quand même un doute à avoir dans son interprétation.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Je vais me faire des amis chez les blaireaux


Les blaireaux te pissent a la raie, trouduc.



Ah ouais c'est cool d'insulter les gens, je devrais faire ça plus souvent.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Les blaireaux te pissent a la raie, trouduc.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ouais c'est cool d'insulter les gens, je devrais faire ça plus souvent.


Oué lâche toi un peu.

Décompresse.

 :B):

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Il ressortirait que le caractère illégal d'un jeu d'argent réalisé dans le cadre privé soit celui de la publicité faite à la partie.


On est bien d'accord si on en fait de la pub, ce n'est donc plus privé, ça devient public. Et cela veut toujours dire que sans pub, c'est privé et donc autorisé.

Sinon oui quand on raconte des conneries j'ai tendance à monter sur mes grands chevaux, que ce soit sur internet ou en vrai d'ailleurs, et en face de toi je ne vois pas ce qui m'aurait fait changer mon fusil d'épaule. Et d'ailleurs te brancarder ainsi t'as fait un peu édulcorer ton propos puisque tu reconnais désormais que les parties privés sont autorisés chose que tu réfutais avant mon post.

La maïeutique y a que ça de vrai.

----------


## APE!

Elky jouait a Starcraft, niveau zero de la strategie sur PC. Aujourd'hui il joue au poker, niveau zero de la strategie sur table.
Car oui, dans le poker il n'y a que du hasard et du bluff, les cartes sont melangees puis distribuees aleatoirement, personne ne connais les cartes qu'il aura a l'avance, ni meme celle qui vont sortir sur le tapis, le reste est une question de probabilite, donc de chance, donc de hasard, la boucle est bouclee. Les "dites" strategies du poker sont des mouvements de destabilisation de l'adversaire, comme le faire douter et le pousser au tapis, mais cela n'influence en rien les mecanismes du jeu. Ce n'est pas un regard de tueur derriere des Ray-Ban fumees qui va faire apparaitre 3 joker dans la prochaine main.

Enfin, pour en revenir a la reussite social des des pro-gamer et des joueurs de poker, reste a savoir si "reussir sa vie" c'est se faire un max de biff'. Mais je sais d'avance aue cette remarque sera prise pour de la jalousie de proletaire, une saillie de pauvre aigris.

----------


## ouvreboite

> Elky jouait a Starcraft, niveau zero de la strategie sur PC. Aujourd'hui il joue au poker, niveau zero de la strategie sur table.
> Car oui, dans le poker il n'y a que du hasard et du bluff, les cartes sont melangees puis distribuees aleatoirement, personne ne connais les cartes qu'il aura a l'avance, ni meme celle qui vont sortir sur le tapis, le reste est une question de probabilite, donc de chance, donc de hasard, la boucle est bouclee. Les "dites" strategies du poker sont des mouvements de destabilisation de l'adversaire, comme le faire douter et le pousser au tapis, mais cela n'influence en rien les mecanismes du jeu. Ce n'est pas un regard de tueur derriere des Ray-Ban fumees qui va faire apparaitre 3 joker dans la prochaine main.


Sérieux, faut que tu joues à Diplomacie alors. C'est avec ce genre de jeu que tu comprends à quelle point le social et stratégie sont liées.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Sérieux, faut que tu joues à Diplomacie alors. C'est avec ce genre de jeu que tu comprends à quelle point le social et stratégie sont liées.


Marrant, je tirais de son message une autre conclusion : il a déjà essayé le poker mais il est socialement incompétent, et donc n'en a pas saisi la composante au poker. De par le fait, pas la peine de lui conseiller un jeu basé la dessus.

----------


## APE!

Je n'ai jamais touche a Diplomacie, mais j'imagine que le jeu doit ressembler a d'autre "wargame" sur table comme Mediterranee, ou des formes plus complexes du Risk. Mais la difference majeur avec le poker c'est que ce type de jeu repose sur des conventions ou des relations de cause a effets (les Echecs ou les strategies militaires a la base de nombreux RTS), qui font que chaque joueur sait ce qu'il fait et pourquoi il le fait, car il possede des ressources concretes en plus de connaitre celle des autres et de les voir progresser en temps reel sur la carte. Bien sur on ne peux jamais predir si un coup de pute va marcher, ni meme quelle sera la reaction de l'opposant, mais on est bien moins dans la brume, dans le doute et dans le hasard comme c'est le cas au poker a chaque fois que le croupier pose une nouvelle carte sur la table. La seule "strategie" du poker c'est donc le bluff, et c'est plutot faible en comparaison d'autres jeux d'argent avec des cartes comme le Tarot, qui a le merite de te faire penser deux ou trois coup a l'avance.
Donc oui social et strategie sont lies, mais jamais on ne se lance a l'assaut sans en connaitre les consequences et les enjeux car c'est le moyen de pression que t'exerce sur ces deux ressources qui cree la dimension sociale d'une action. Autrement tu es un kamikaze, avec le risque de partir en fumee a chaque moment, comme au poker ou la reussite tient du hasard.
Je l'ai dis, je le repete : destabiliser l'adversaire au poker te fera surement gagner, mais jamais tu ne possedera plus d'As ou de Rois au prochain tour, jamais tu ne pourra detenir une ressource strategique ou un point de la carte qui fera plier tes opposants.

Maintenant le "socialement incompetent" va retourner jouer aux 7 familles, c'est bien plus relaxant!

----------


## reveur81

Ca serait sympa d'éviter les jugements à l'emporte pièce par des gens qui n'y connaissent rien. Ou bien prendre le temps, juste une heure, de regarder un tournoi de haut niveau. Parce qu'au milieu des clichés balancés ici, celle du bluff tient la palme. Le bluff au poker, ça n'existe qu'autour des tables de débutants ou dans les films, à haut niveau, il brille par son absence. Disons qu'il est question de semi-bluff : on va faire croire avec ses mises qu'on joue telle main alors qu'on en a une autre. Des subtilités invisibles pour le néophyte. Mais personne ne va au bout avec rien. 

Quant à l'interrogation soulevée par Cailloux : "c'est toujours les même qui gagnent", elle porte à réfléchir deux secondes non ? Soit il y a réellement de la stratégie au poker soit ils sont bénis des dieux des cartes... 

Le poker, ça ne se joue justement pas sur une main. N'importe quel imbécile heureux capable de tenir deux cartes et pousser des jetons devant lui pourra battre le champion du monde sur une main, c'est l'aléa des cartes. Mais un joueur se juge sur des dizaines, voire des centaines de milliers de mains. Et là, le hasard tend inexorablement vers zéro. Il ne reste que les statistiques pures, les cotes, l'intelligence de jeu et dans une certaines mesures, le social. Mais ça vient après, inutile d'apprendre à lire son adversaire si on sait pas lire ses mises. De nombreux joueurs très solides se désintéressent complètement de cet aspect d'ailleurs, qui est bien plus aléatoire que les cartes. 

Tous ces lieux communs sur le poker peuvent être exaspérant à lire, un peu comme le mec qui ne connait rien en catch qui vient ramener sa science pour expliquer que c'est du cinéma... à la différence que ces idées sont aussi bénéfiques pour les joueurs de poker : ça permet à faire croire à monsieur tout le monde qu'il a autant de chance que n'importe qui se faire de l'argent aux cartes, puisque c'est un jeu de hasard. Ainsi débarquent la chair fraiche, sans arme, gonflant généreusement les prix des tournois avant de s'offrir en sacrifice. Je prédis d'ailleurs un beau bain de sang à l'ouverture du poker à la Française des Jeux

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Sans rien contredire au post de reveur81, je rebondis la dessus :




> Je l'ai dis, je le repete : destabiliser l'adversaire au poker te fera surement gagner, mais jamais tu ne possedera plus d'As ou de Rois au prochain tour, jamais tu ne pourra detenir une ressource strategique ou un point de la carte qui fera plier tes opposants.


Bin au poker la ressource première , c'est les jetons... pas les cartes. 
En nombre de variables à prendre en compte lors d'une main , juste histoire que tu te couches moins con et que t'arrêtes avec tes messages pétris  d'autosatisfaction, de certitudes et de préjugés : 
sa position, son jeu, le nombre de personnes à la table, le nombre de personnes en jeu , le jeu probable de l'adversaire selon ses mises, son niveau de jetons, le nombre de jetons de l'adversaire, son style de jeu propre et celui de l'adversaire, son image a la table, sa cote explicite, sa cote implicite, et j'en oublie sans doute.
Se prendre pour le patron et se placer au dessus des champions de bridge , d'échecs et de starcraft qui se sont mis au poker, en disant que ce n'est que du hasard, c'est au mieux risible, au pire malhonnète.




> Maintenant le "socialement incompetent" va retourner jouer aux 7 familles, c'est bien plus relaxant!


Ouais, steuplé.

----------

